# Studio Fix Fluid NC55 color dupes?



## ElectricLady (Jul 9, 2016)

It seems like NC55 isn't such a popular color and I'm having a hard time finding color dupes for it. NC55 matches me very well, but Studio Fix Fluid has been breaking me out pretty bad. It seems that most foundations meant for women my color have STRONG red and orange undertones... but my undertones are very yellow. Are there any other NC55 ladies here? What other foundations do you wear? I'm looking for a full coverage foundation for very oily skin. TIA!


----------

